
The Navy Has Top Secret Classified Video of an Infamous UFO Incident - tempsy
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/wxe54z/the-navy-has-secret-classified-video-of-an-infamous-ufo-incident
======
rosybox
It also says it's the same length as the one everyone has seen. It may be
higher resolution, but I doubt there's anything new here.

~~~
tempsy
If the video doesn’t show anything new then how could releasing it be a
“national security issue” as claimed ?

~~~
wmeredith
The resolution or general fidelity of the video is likely higher than the
government wants to show publicly. It's about hiding capability Intel.

------
corporate_shi11
I'm more interested in the "Top Secret" slideshow mentioned by the Navy.
Perhaps more information about these UFO's was gathered by the Nimitz than has
already been revealed.

